# Quick! How can I get pen off a leather couch??



## leila1213 (Sep 15, 2006)

It is ballpoint pen.

nak


----------



## leila1213 (Sep 15, 2006)

Help? Any ideas? I tried warm water with dish detergent and a little bit of Murphy's oil soap. It worked a little bit, but most of it seems to be stuck.


----------



## Contrariety (Jul 16, 2007)

The only thing I found that got pen off mine also took the stain out of the Leather. I gave up and donated it to the family cabin.







Not very helpful...

but there's gotta be something out there!


----------



## nummies (Jun 9, 2007)

Windex....







Sounds crazy but it totally took ballpoint pen out of our suede chair. You should give it a try.


----------



## jjawm (Jun 17, 2007)

Subbing. What is it with kids, pens, and couches?


----------



## CarolynnMarilynn (Jun 3, 2004)

hairspray - works amazing!


----------



## Ola_ (Sep 5, 2008)

Nail polish remover. Always test on an inconspicuous spot first though.


----------



## leila1213 (Sep 15, 2006)

I am trying to only use natural products, so I don't have any Windex, hairspray, or nail polish remover!! Arrg. I could easily buy some, but the rest would totally go to waste!


----------



## littlehawksmom (May 22, 2005)

Our couch was recently decorated, too

From what I came to understand, many alcohol based cleaning priducts may work, but will also take off dyes and finish.

So I guess it will wear off eventually. Until then, a cozy blanket is great.


----------



## leila1213 (Sep 15, 2006)

I just got some homemade lye soap. Should I give it a try?


----------



## shelbean91 (May 11, 2002)

Do you have any neighbors to borrow the windex or hairspray?

If you try the soap, test it on the back or something first.


----------



## PGTlatte (Mar 7, 2004)

For ball point pen ink, HAIRSPRAY


----------



## bender (Mar 23, 2007)

I've had luck getting heavily staining paint out of leather shoes with 99% alcohol. You could use rubbing alcohol too, but it might take longer. It took a bit of the leather stain off (could see it on the paper, but isn't noticeable on the shoe), but the paint free shoes are worth it to me.

I've also used it to get sharpie marker and other stains off of my wooden desk (didn't disrupt the finish at all).


----------



## lara1828 (Aug 11, 2005)

Commercial baby wipes take ballpoint and sharpie ink off my leather couches.

Good luck!

Lara


----------



## wahoowhippets (Dec 17, 2005)

I threw a denim couch cover over our leather couch...the couch is new and after having it for only three days my LO drew on it with a pen! So now if she gets her hands on a pen at least it is on the cover, which I can throw in the wash or whatever, no biggie. I am too afraid to try anything to try to remove the pen marks as it will void the warranty on our couch...


----------

